# elefanten-kameras.com und  technologiesworld.de



## überflieger (16 Dezember 2012)

Beinahe hätte ich hier bestellt. Schöne und seriös aufgemachte Seite, und in "wir über uns" steht: _Mehr als ein ganzes Jahrhundert Firmengeschichte liegt hinter uns_. Nur dass die Domäne erst vor zwei Monaten registriert wurde, die Adresse in London nicht existiert und die Preise viel zu günstig. Offenbar ein Fake-Shop, mit Google findet man nur Leute die noch auf Ihre Ware warten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Der Shop ist ist auf den ersten Blick als Fake zu erkennen. Es fehlen nahezu alle Informationen, die vor Kauf interessant sind. Es gibt keine Informationen zum Versand, zur Zahlungsabwicklung, etc. - alles Dinge, die man in einem seriösen Webshop findet und gerade bei Auslandsbestellungen wichtig ist. Die Artikelbeschreibungen strotzen vor Flüchtigkeitsfehlern. Ein weiterer ko-Fehler ist die vergessene Mehrwertsteuer.

Spätestens bei der Zahlung sollte auffallen, daß das Konto nicht auf Elefanten Kameras LTD, sondern auf die Technologies World Ltd. (SWIFT/BIC BARCGB22, IBAN GB30BARC20297723216683) lautet. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (16 Dezember 2012)

Nicht nur das, die mißbrauchen auch den Namen eines anderen Unternehmens das dann erstmal den Ärger abkriegt
http://wordpress.hardwaremarkt24.de/2012/12/03/technologiesworld-de-und-elefantenkameras-com-betrug/


----------



## überflieger (17 Dezember 2012)

Die Betrügerfirma taucht immer noch in Produkt-Suchergebnissen auf, auch bei Google. Sollten die Portale nicht etwas vorsichtiger sein, bei der Auswahl der Anbieter?


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2012)

Die Portale sind SEHR vorsichtig.
Auswahlkriterium:
Zahlen die Geld?
Geld überwiesen?
Ja und Ja? OK dann ist das Seriös...


----------



## überflieger (17 Dezember 2012)

Gelistet ist der Shop noch z.B. hier:

http://meta-preisvergleich.de/s/samsung-ue32es6100wxzg.htm

und auf diversen Seiten von bestkauf.org. Bis gestern auch bei den Shoppingseiten von Google. Offenbar hat Google den Shop aber jetzt rausgenommen.


----------



## mabo08 (15 März 2013)

Der Shop ist aktuell wieder Online und auch in den Shopping Ergebnissen von Google gelistet! Also aufpassen.

Aktuell läuft er über folgende URL: http://techvogel.com/

Grüße


----------



## Goblin (15 März 2013)

> mehr als ein ganzes Jahrhundert Firmengeschichte liegt hinter uns


 
Ja neee,is klar

Die 0800er Nummer gibbet gar net

http://techvogel.com/about_us


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2013)

Beide Seiten sind nicht mehr erreichbar !


----------

